# Clean ride posted up waiting on that surge



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Posted up at the airport... Waiting on all the incoming flights... And no cars in the queue... Surge surge here it comes!!!

And so it starts.... Come to me.my pretty... Lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Posted up at the airport... Waiting on all the incoming flights... And no cars in the queue... Surge surge here it comes!!!
> 
> And so it starts.... Come to me.my pretty... Lol
> 
> ...


De you're scaring me right now


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> De you're scaring me right now
> 
> View attachment 384294


You know that's a clean whip.... Don't be scared.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Unlike the most of other ants, you know what you’re doing. Kudos 🤘🏻


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> Unlike the most of other ants, you know what you're doing. Kudos &#129304;&#127995;


Thank you&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow. You are using BMW for rider share. Guess should just still live like a rich man.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

So that’s why us corollas, camrys and civics keep getting random undeserved 1*s ... guys like you have paxholes expecting beemers!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> So that's why us corollas, camrys and civics keep getting random undeserved 1*s ... guys like you have paxholes expecting beemers!


And sadly I paid less for my Beemer than you paid for the turd your driving... Enjoy your 1 &#127775; and learn to be a better consumer next time..


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Very low cost at the wholesale auction I work at.
Scared money. >>
Bar's Leaks Head Gasket Fix << afraid of a 2500 dollar mistake that can appear anytime


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And sadly I paid less for my Beemer than you paid for the turd your driving... Enjoy your 1 &#127775; and learn to be a better consumer next time..
> 
> View attachment 389211


What the hell is your problem? Do you fancy yourself some high class snut driving that car? I've seen lots of turd driving foreign exotic cars. Love seeing them crash too!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> What the hell is your problem? Do you fancy yourself some high class snut driving that car? I've seen lots of turd driving foreign exotic cars. Love seeing them crash too!


My problem is self entitled asshats blaming me for their problems driving rideshare.... How bout you read the backstory dipshyt. And yeah i do FANCY MYSELF driving my car... So ****ing deal with it and get over YOURSELF.

Oh and Im pretty sure given a choice a passenger would choose my turd over a corolla&#128580;&#128580;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Stefan Dj. (Feb 13, 2016)

Mine is better


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Stefan Dj. said:


> Mine is better


Indeed a sweet ride, almost bought a C350 before I found the 750... Very clean I love the body lines.. my only concern was low rear roof for passengers... Do you have any issues there?

Either way Luv it. Keep it clean!


----------



## Stefan Dj. (Feb 13, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Indeed a sweet ride, almost bought a C350 before I found the 750... Very clean I love the body lines.. my only concern was low rear roof for passengers... Do you have any issues there?
> 
> Either way Luv it. Keep it clean!


Idk about the c class, mine is an e and there is actually enough space, just the trunk is very low (only 2 medium suitcases and a small bag can fit)

Yours is bigger tho


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Stefan Dj. said:


> Idk about the c class, mine is an e and there is actually enough space, just the trunk is very low (only 2 medium suitcases and a small bag can fit)
> 
> Yours is bigger tho


Bahaha he said mines bigger....

Oh wait you meant the car... Damn.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> So that's why us corollas, camrys and civics keep getting random undeserved 1*s ... guys like you have paxholes expecting beemers!


what if he's driving on other platforms?Select black etc.. pax get what they pay for


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

You look pissed off in your Uber profile pic.


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And sadly I paid less for my Beemer than you paid for the turd your driving... Enjoy your 1 &#127775; and learn to be a better consumer next time..
> 
> View attachment 389211


I don't think the guy saying Camrys get 1star was trying to be confrontational at all and yet u made yourself look like a jerk...guess It is true most bimmer owners are jerks..good thing I sold my m5 10 years ago..my ego feels so much better!


----------

